# 30" wheel TOC big chainring bike.



## Mark Mattei (Sep 7, 2017)

Corbin CB, 30" wheels, big chainring, suspension seatpost, adjustable handlebar/stem, quick removal fenders, odd pedals with no adjustable metal "straps" and leather "toe clips" (toe clips have perished) any ideas on brand or any other insight? Thanks, Mark.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 7, 2017)

All I know is I'm in love


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 7, 2017)

Me too... Nice- Nice Bike but I haven`t got a clue....-------Cowboy


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 7, 2017)

I think I better just stay away from this antique bike forum, that bike is too cool. next thing you know I'll be looking for one


----------



## jkent (Sep 7, 2017)

I think it needs a new home, In my living room!!!
JKent


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 8, 2017)

Man,,,,,,I Could Use Those Wheels!!!!
Super Nice!
Any Holes on the Head Tube or Ideas as to Brand Name??


----------



## catfish (Sep 8, 2017)

Mark,   You have some cool stuff.    Catfish


----------



## Mark Mattei (Sep 8, 2017)

Glad you guys like the bike, to those who have inquired if it is for sale, I will let you know if it goes on the block. No headbadge screw holes. If any info surfaces on the bike, I'll share it here. Thank you, Mark.


----------



## gkeep (Sep 9, 2017)

What a beauty! Do you think those fender are a later retrofit? They almost look home made.  Amazing condition!!

Gary


----------



## troy boy (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi Mark I to would like to purchase this this bike. thank you Brian    262 220 0644  no shipping would be required


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Any sign of a brake lever being mounted on those bars? Usually those type of front mudguards stop short due to there being a tyre friction brake mounted fore the fork crown. Love the frame transfers.
Lovely machine, wish I were wheeling that one down the road this morning, beautiful!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Sep 10, 2017)

gkeep said:


> What a beauty! Do you think those fender are a later retrofit? They almost look home made.  Amazing condition!!
> 
> Gary



Hi, thanks for the thumbs up, fenders may be an add on from the period. Mark.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Sep 10, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Any sign of a brake lever being mounted on those bars? Usually those type of front mudguards stop short due to there being a tyre friction brake mounted fore the fork crown. Love the frame transfers.
> Lovely machine, wish I were wheeling that one down the road this morning, beautiful!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi, no sign of brake linkage, when I disassembled and relubed the CB I recall a 98 on the internals, 1898 year of manufacture?


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 11, 2017)

Love those 30 inchers brother!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 12, 2017)

Here's what i learned about the bike when i owned it.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/big-30-inch-wheel.66698/


----------



## locomotion (Jul 10, 2018)

if this bike ever comes up for sale, please PM me


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 10, 2018)

The 30” bicycle wheel craze was from 1896-1901. Lots of bicycles had many upgrades.
The Corbin coaster brake is rare, later edition.
The hub was was made after the New Departure law suit, probably around 1902?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Very nice ride...


----------



## bricycle (Jul 20, 2018)

You could run 32" on that puppy. "I shall not covet my Cabers bike".....
love the brake!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 20, 2018)

are those R.Dean 28's stretched on?


----------

